# New 3x3 method



## Zane_C (Feb 28, 2010)

The title turned out really bad :fp, anyway this is how I solved the cube intutively for the first time

The other day I decided to ignore all the algorithms I knew and to just solve the cube with out any algorithms and figure it out myself. 
I found this method of solving quite easy and have achieved sub 40 times with it and I'm slow so it could get much faster.
I wouldn't say this is a speedsolving method, it's probably more of a beginners method.

I'm not very good at explaining but here it is:

*Step 1:*
Solve the edges on one side to form a cross.

*Step 2:*
Solve 3 F2L slots.
There is no particular way to do this, you could use Fridrich, LBL etc.

*Step 3:*
With the empty slot (lets say FR) it's quite easy to orientate and permute the top layer edges. Once your've solved the top layer edges 
obviously the edge in the F2L slot will be automatically solved.
If you need to swap UF and UR just use R U2 R' U' R U' R' U'

*Step 4:* 
Use the empty corner position in the F2L slot (lets say DFR) as a buffer and intuitively use commutators to solve the remaining 4 corners. 
Again, once your've solved the top layer corners the DFR corner will automatically be solved. 

If the DFR corner is already solved so you have a complete F2L, place the solved DFR corner into the top layer with something easy 
(eg. R' D' R). Now your've messed up some F2L pieces, so line up an unsolved corner in the U layer into the UFR position and apply R D R' 
to undo the R' D' R.

There are 3 basic sets of moves used for the corners:
You must look at the corner in the DFR position, where is the sticker that should be on the U face? 

If it is on the RFD sticker/position. [apply R' D' R]
If it is on the FRD sticker/position. [apply y' R D R'] 
If it is on the DFR sticker/position. [apply R' D2 R D R' D' R]

Now of course this only solves orientation, so to solve the permutation just apply U, U' or U2 to set up the corner position.

Now you have to undo these moves on an unsolved corner to restore the F2L pieces.


Here's a short example of step 5: 
scramble: R2 U2 R D R' U2 R D' R

Ok, the DFR corner need to go to the UFL corner. 
Apply U' to set the UFL corner to UFR.

Now look at the DFR corner and where is the U face sticker? It is in the DFR sticker/position.

Apply R' D2 R D R' D' R

Now we must undo all that mess on an unsolved corner in the U layer, URB is the only one left! 
Set up URB with U, and undo with R' D R D' R' D2 R.

Now here are two ways to fix these twisted corners:

-Apply some really basic commutators to flip the DFR corner counter clockwise and the UFR corner clockwise.
z' [R' D' R D R' D' R] U [R' D R D' R' D R] U z 
(the "z" rotation isn't necessary at the end)


-Or you could just set the DFR corner at UFL with:
(U') R' D' R, now undo with (U) R' D R 

Now we continue this normally. 
FDR needs to go to UFR: y' R D R' (U') R D' R' (U) 

Finished!

As you can see it's not very good method, but it's pretty simple.


----------



## Faz (Feb 28, 2010)

Because a beginner can really do step 2...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 28, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Because a beginner really do step 2...



Yea...

It's MGLS except doing permutation during the last slot, instead of after.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Feb 28, 2010)

thread-seriousness woo!!


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 28, 2010)

So you want me to go through step 2, hmm.


----------



## aronpm (Feb 28, 2010)

And beginners are totally good at commutators, right?


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 28, 2010)

I didn't say it was a beginners method I said it's probably more of a beginners method then speedsolving.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 28, 2010)

aronpm said:


> And beginners are totally good at commutators, right?



Obviously, that's why they're beginners.

Yea, this method is advanced and most likely slow.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 28, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > And beginners are totally good at commutators, right?
> ...



I believe sub 30 is very possible. I got 35 before and like I said, I'm a noob.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 28, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > aronpm said:
> ...



By changing the last bit to orientation only and then doing PLL, sub-10 is possible. Lucas Garron.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 28, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> *Step 3:*
> With the empty slot (lets say FR) it's quite easy to orientate and permute the top layer edges. Once your've solved the top layer edges
> obviously the edge in the F2L slot will be automatically solved.


Let's see how much you've thought about this:

How would you switch (UF UR) edges at this step?


Also, have you looked at Heise? It tries to take this idea and make it even more efficient.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 28, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > aronpm said:
> ...



lol. Of course sub 30 is possible. Sub 30 is slow.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 28, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > *Step 3:*
> ...



To switch UF and UR I would R U2 R' U' R U' R' U, yeah it happens to be the inverse sune, this wasn't my intention.

No, I havn't looked at Heise.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 28, 2010)

Umm. 8355 method, anyone?


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 28, 2010)

Innocence said:


> Umm. 8355 method, anyone?



No. But the last step is simular.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 28, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Innocence said:
> 
> 
> > Umm. 8355 method, anyone?
> ...


Fixed.
This method isn't that good. Sorry.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 28, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > Innocence said:
> ...



I know it's not good, it's not suppose to be good, I just thought I would post it because it's something at I came up with, there's really nothing special about it.


----------



## aronpm (Feb 28, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Innocence said:
> 
> 
> > Umm. 8355 method, anyone?
> ...



Actually, 'your' 'method' is almost exactly the same as 8355. The only difference, really, is that 8355 does keyhole while you do F2L. 


Please, check for pre-existing methods and threads before you waste your time (and ours) with this rubbish.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 28, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > Innocence said:
> ...



You disappoint me. 
Oh and I actually did check for pre-existing methods.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 28, 2010)

When I saw the title of this thread I was like "Here we go again..."


----------



## aronpm (Feb 28, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > Zane_C said:
> ...



*I* disappoint* you*?

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Spoiler



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeah well I know you can't edit titles, so I'll just add a heap of stuff on my first post for you.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 28, 2010)

Has anyone thought of doing step 2 & 3 as a varient of Petrus?


----------



## mazei (Feb 28, 2010)

I find it like...Fridrich F2L but Heise ending.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 28, 2010)

This thread has gotten me very interested in FMC.


----------



## Dene (Feb 28, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Because a beginner really do step 2...
> ...



In a way. But then again MGLSZB would be insane. His method is a _very_ dumbed down version of MGLS.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 28, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Please, check for pre-existing methods





Zane_C said:


> I actually did check for pre-existing methods.



I think checking existing methods suffices.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 28, 2010)

Dene said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



FMC? Actualy, Heise would be better...


----------

